# Suche gebrauchten Boots-Trailer



## Funi (28. März 2013)

Hallo!

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Boots-Trailer für ein geplantes Boot was um die 3,80m lang ist.
Der Trailer sollte nicht mehr als 500Euro kosten.
Vielen Dank im vorraus für die Hilfe. 

lg Funi


----------



## wackelschwanz (28. März 2013)

*AW: Suche gebrauchten Boots-Trailer*

Hallo,#h
hier 150 Euro mehr dann hast Du ihn  "neu"#6 

http://www.boeckmann-buetzow.com/an...63593-tpv-bootstrailer-bootstrailer-ba-aktion

Gruß

W.


----------



## HD4ever (28. März 2013)

*AW: Suche gebrauchten Boots-Trailer*

bei mir um die ecke ein paar strassen weiter steht grad ein 600kg trailer fuer 450 rum ...


----------



## Don-Machmut (29. März 2013)

*AW: Suche gebrauchten Boots-Trailer*

ohman für 650 euro so ein ollen trailer ohne rollen.....mach blos nicht den fehler und kauf so ein mist ...denn kannste total vergessen der slipt sich total blöde #q#q


----------



## wackelschwanz (29. März 2013)

*AW: Suche gebrauchten Boots-Trailer*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> ohman für 650 euro so ein ollen trailer ohne rollen.....mach blos nicht den fehler und kauf so ein mist ...denn kannste total vergessen der slipt sich total blöde #q#q


 
...nee is klar Sliprollen kann man sich ja auch noch nachträglich für wenige Euros dran montieren.
Immer noch günstiger als  z.B.´ein "neuer" von Brenderup incl. Rollen.|bigeyes


----------



## Don-Machmut (29. März 2013)

*AW: Suche gebrauchten Boots-Trailer*

sry war ja nicht gegen dich gerichtet #h

aber die rollen nachrüsten hatt kein sinn bei den preisen ....

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=boots...p=34&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:85&biw=1280&bih=900


----------



## Astarod (29. März 2013)

*AW: Suche gebrauchten Boots-Trailer*

Ich weiß auch nicht,ob man wirklich Sliprollen braucht bei einem 3,80 Meter langem Boot.Meins ist 4,50 und rutscht gut rauf ohne Rolle.Allein hab ich das in 5 Minuten raus!


----------



## Don-Machmut (29. März 2013)

*AW: Suche gebrauchten Boots-Trailer*



Astarod schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht,ob man wirklich Sliprollen braucht bei einem 3,80 Meter langem Boot.Meins ist 4,50 und rutscht gut rauf ohne Rolle.Allein hab ich das in 5 Minuten raus!



ja dann must du aber auch denn trailer immer komplet im wasser versenken mit dem ar......#h das er auf schwimmt


----------



## André von Rügen (29. März 2013)

*AW: Suche gebrauchten Boots-Trailer*

kommt wohl immer auch drauf an wo er damit rein will ins Wasser,
Binnenland im Fluss mag das gehen ohne rollen,hier viele stellen im Bodden ist es nicht möglich den Trailer zu versenken ohne Auto im Wasser und da geht dann mit rollen alles viel leichter

gruss Andre


----------



## wackelschwanz (29. März 2013)

*AW: Suche gebrauchten Boots-Trailer*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> sry war ja nicht gegen dich gerichtet #h
> 
> aber die rollen nachrüsten hatt kein sinn bei den preisen ....
> 
> http://www.google.de/imgres?q=boots...p=34&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:85&biw=1280&bih=900


 
Das ist aber sehr teuer, die kann man aber wesentlich günstiger bekommen.
http://www.trailer-und-bootszubehoer-shop.de/

Gruß

W.


----------



## Funi (29. März 2013)

*AW: Suche gebrauchten Boots-Trailer*

Vielen Dank, ich werd dann mal gucken ob ich da was passendes finde. Aber wenn ihr noch mehr Infos für mich habt, dann immer her damit


----------



## Stxkx1978 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Suche gebrauchten Boots-Trailer*

schau mal auf der seite von brenderup.habe mir da letztes jahr auch einen neu gekauft.
ich hatte vorher lange überall gesucht,aber gebraucht war da nur schrott für 5-600€.total verrostet,oder keine papiere usw....
habe auf der seite im händlerverzeichnis geschaut und dann nach nen 650er angefragt.den habe ich dann mit allem drum und dran für 890€ bekommen.bei deinem boot kannst du aber einen viel kleineren nehmen.mein boot ist 5m.
die Qualität ist gut,also preis,- Leistung stimmt.

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Don-Machmut (29. März 2013)

*AW: Suche gebrauchten Boots-Trailer*

ja denke mal ein brenderup 600 basic sollte volkommen reichen #h
dann haste was vernünftiges |rolleyes


----------



## MAXIMA (29. März 2013)

*AW: Suche gebrauchten Boots-Trailer*

|kopfkrat...Hab schon überlegt, ob ich einen Trailer-Trööt aufmache....was ich in den letzten 2 Tagen in Glowe gesehen habe, dass war gruselig und erschreckend.....mindestens ca 70% der Leute versenken beim Slippen den Trailer bis zur AHK.....da ist die teuerste Technik an Board, aber der Trailer wir behandelt wie ein Stück Sch**** irgendwann wundert man sich, wenn auf der Autobahn die Hinterachse das Zug Fahrzeug überholt|wavey:

Wenn man sich die Trailer anschaut, dann fällt schon auf, dass diese meist nicht richtig auf das Boot abgestimmt, bzw. eingestellt sind. 
Richtigerweise läuft es so, dass man mit der Trailerachse maximal bis zum Felgenansatz bis ins Wasser fährt, das Boot antickt und dieses alleine und problemlos über die Rollen ins Wasser gleitet#6


----------



## Don-Machmut (29. März 2013)

*AW: Suche gebrauchten Boots-Trailer*

@ MAXIMA

|good: ganau so sollte es sein ...bis an die räder ran an das wasser und dann sollte das boot einfach runterrollen bein zurück kurbeln :vik:


----------



## bombe220488 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Suche gebrauchten Boots-Trailer*

so hab ich es bis jetzt auch gemacht aber wie siehts aus wenn die rampe mal sehr sachte ins Wasser geht an nem Strand oder so?


----------



## MAXIMA (29. März 2013)

*AW: Suche gebrauchten Boots-Trailer*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> so hab ich es bis jetzt auch gemacht aber wie siehts aus wenn die rampe mal sehr sachte ins Wasser geht an nem Strand oder so?



Hab noch ein kleines Boot, für den Strand usw, mache dann am flachen Strand das Boot vorsichtig runter, zur Not hinten aufsetzen und den Trailer nach vorne weg, auf keinen Fall ins Wasser!!! 
Habe nach dem Kauf vor 2 Jahren als erstes vernünftige Sliprollen angebracht, mit dem Standart beim Kauf war ich nicht zufrieden, Boot ging nicht vom Trailer.

@Machmut, wie gestern und heute in Glowe getrailert wurde...., das war teilweise die Krönung....zwei Typen jeweils bis zur AHK im Wasser und dann schwamm das Boot noch nicht auf, ....:c Hebel nach hinten und versucht runterzufahren....oh Mann, war das eine Show.....|bigeyes


----------



## Don-Machmut (30. März 2013)

*AW: Suche gebrauchten Boots-Trailer*



MAXIMA schrieb:


> @Machmut, wie gestern und heute in Glowe getrailert wurde...., das war teilweise die Krönung....zwei Typen jeweils bis zur AHK im Wasser und dann schwamm das Boot noch nicht auf, ....:c Hebel nach hinten und versucht runterzufahren....oh Mann, war das eine Show.....|bigeyes



ja das kann ich mir gut vorstellen #q#q
ich hab auch schon genug leute gesehen die rollen am trailer haben und trotzdem soweit reinfahren und den trailer versenken bis das boot von alleine aufschwimmt .....oder noch besser ein zurecht geschweißtes rohr zwischen trailer und PKW damit es richtig rein geht


----------



## -Lukas- (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Suche gebrauchten Boots-Trailer*

Kann mich nur Anschließen, wer einmal einen Trailer mit ausreichend Rollen hat, wird nie wieder auf einen mit Langauflagen o.Ä. umsteigen.

Der Unterschied war selbst bei einem 100 kg Boot zu merken!


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Suche gebrauchten Boots-Trailer*



MAXIMA schrieb:


> @Machmut, wie gestern und heute in Glowe getrailert wurde...., das war teilweise die Krönung....zwei Typen jeweils bis zur AHK im Wasser und dann schwamm das Boot noch nicht auf, ....:c Hebel nach hinten und versucht runterzufahren....oh Mann, war das eine Show.....|bigeyes




Bitte siehe davon ab, weitere Tipps zu geben- ohne "Hafenkino" macht der Bootssport nur noch halb soviel Spaß!:m


----------



## volkerm (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Suche gebrauchten Boots-Trailer*

Im Salzwasser hat es Sinn, den Trailer nicht zu versenken- keine Frage. Im Süsswasser würde ich Langaufnahmen nehmen. In jedem Fall einen U- Rahmen, damit der Kiel tief ist. Das sehe ich immer am Ebro bei den Profis, auch bei schweren 20ft.-Booten. Da kurbelt keiner- die fahren den Kahn mit dem AB drauf. Lustig für die Drängler beim finalen Schubs mit dem 175er Optimax- Dusche gespart:m.

Gruss

Volker


----------



## volkerm (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Suche gebrauchten Boots-Trailer*

Konkreter Tipp: Kuhz Metallbau; der kann das, nach Mass. In dem Segment- nur neu.


----------

